# Spinning Reels



## bgfish7 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am looking to buy another spinning reel for surf fishing and am looking for some advice on what to get. I have a shimano baitrunner 6500 now on a 12' ugly stick and absolutely love it. I've had it for 2 years and not a single spot of rust or corrosion. I want to get another spinning reel, maybe not as big as the br 6500, so if anyone out there has some advice on another reel that will hold up as well as this one has that would be great! 

Thanks


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Depends on your budget:

Modest Budget (under $80.00) 
--> Daiwa Emcast
EXCELLENT casting, twist buster etc. 

The I don't Care budget ( over $80.00)
--> Daiwa Emblem

If you are looking at heaving bait into the surf of the ocean I would strongly consider learning to use a conventional reel. Get a 12' OM Cape Point and a Dawia SLOSH30 or a PEnn 525 Mag. Once you get that sweet cast down (took me 2 trips) you will be a fan for life.

Trust me ... I have been a spinner fan all of mu life ... until this year. Now I know.

Spinners are great for the local piers and for boat rods but if you need distance and are throwing 6 n bait or more yo have to step up to a conventional setup


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, if you love the 6500 that much, why not get the 4500 or even the 3500... 

I'd go with a diff surf rod thou, not the ugly stick.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Well, if you love the 6500 that much, why not get the 4500 or even the 3500...


 i second that....for spinning reels you cant go wrong with the baitrunners

just get a smaller baitrunner


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I agree*

also, stay with what works. I love my 6500 and the smaller models work just as well. The baitrunner option alone is something you won't find in to many other models. I have the ulgy sticks too, and also love the feel they give me. If you are looking to really go to a smaller setup to use anywhere (salt and fresh). I went to a Ugly stick lite 6'6" one piece Rod(fits in a car) and a Shimano Spheros 4000FA Reel with PP 50lb test, 12 lb Dia. I know this is a overkill for some. but i do alot of snook fishing around docks and bridge's. And sometimes even this isnt enough But i have to be able to use this anywhere, and i have a extra reel. To change for freshwater use, it work there really good.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree with both the Baitrunner and the Spheros. Have both of them and use them both and love them both.

I did start using conventional this year, but still haven't gotten the hang of it yet.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

12' OM Cape Point and a Dawia SLOSH30 - I second that. This is my primary large bait rig and I love it.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I own two Ocean Master Cape Point Specials and you need at least eight ounce sinker to load the rod and ten is better. I use a Penn squidder 140 (self Mag)on one and a Penn 545 Mag-T on the other. Some times I use a Penn Long beach 65 on the rod with the 140. I am going to get a Penn 113HLW ( I will mag) for sharks. Both Rods are great casting rods. I love the balance and feel of the rods. The guides are Alconites and I think that these guides are the best. The LS-7 reel seat is not a problem for me because I clamp down all my reels with the clamp supplied by the reel manufacture. I guess you could get a OC CPS and a NOS squidder for about 160.00


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Spinners*

I have two 12ft Okumas. One Solaris and a Longitude. A buddy of mine just bought two Diawa Emblems.I like the pro series and I like them alot. I think that when I can I'm gonna have to spend some coin.


----------



## bgfish7 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your replies, you guys really know what you're talking about!!...now i just have to make the decision. I'll probably go with the penn 525 mag on the OM cape point. I'm going to the beach in a week and a half, so i'll let you guys know how it works out! Thanks


----------

